# [SOLVED] VLC player - Vertical green line issue



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys,

After i updated to the new version of VLC i have noticed that when i watch movies, video's downloaded from youtube etc, i have a problem where i can see ghost images of the movie appearing in the background and more often than not a vertical green line that doesn't seem to go.

Take a look here: 2012-06-19_1431 - protrader10's library

I downloaded the new divx updates but it didn't help. I tried other players like km player which all work fine. Issue is only with VLC.

Any idea whats going on??

Cheers
x


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: VLC player - Vertical green line issue*

Make some adjustments in the VLC Tools, Preferences area for Video and for Input and Codecs (take screen shots or write down you present settings FIRST).


----------



## prat80 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: VLC player - Vertical green line issue*

Changing the video output from “Default” to something else will remove the green vertical lines.:smile:


----------



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: VLC player - Vertical green line issue*



prat80 said:


> Changing the video output from “Default” to something else will remove the green vertical lines.:smile:


Thanks that worked perfect!!!

Also thannkyou CCT


----------

